# help; need report of findings cpt



## cindy7005 (Jan 14, 2010)

Please help me. I work for two chiropractors who do their own x-rays in office and up until now have not charged for report of findings. My Doctors want me to find a cpt code for going over the x-ray report with the patients or writing the actual report. I have searched the cpt book & the radiology guidelines but can't find it. I think I need to use a modifer 26 for the professional component but am not sure. Thank you for your help.


----------



## LLovett (Jan 14, 2010)

So you are billing the technical component, say 72100-TC now. 

All you would do would bill the code with no modifier 72100. That is the global code, it includes technical and professional components.

 If all they do is read/write report and someone else did the x-ray you are correct it is the code with the 26 modifier.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## cindy7005 (Jan 15, 2010)

*kathryn 78 true blue*

Thanks for your quick response to my x-ray coding question yesterday;
I think I finally convinced my Doctor that the old x-ray report of findings code no longer exist! Cindy 7005


----------

